# emerge unmerge xfce4 :-( [OPGELOST]

## Azerix

Hoi,

Ik heb ooit xfce4 gebruikt, het ging allemaal goed. Toen had xfce4 weer verwijdert door emerge unmerge xfce4 uit te voeren, en nu wil ik weer xfce4 installieren. Hij installiert hem wel en hij start hem ook. De installatie process gaat heel snel , hij compielt niks.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: kde-base/kdeedu-meta-3.4.0
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kde-meta
> ...

 

De reden wrom in het begin geeft ie aan dat:

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: kde-base/kdeedu-meta-3.4.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kde-meta

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kde-meta

omdat, ik heb het vervolgens geprobeerd om kde te installieren door het upgraden, ik volgd deze HOWTO upgrade from 3.3 to 3.4 of 3.5 http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_KDE_3.3_to_KDE_3.4 . Maar het ging allemaal niet goed.

Kortom , ik heb het uitgepruts   :Mad:   , in mijn xdm.log file heb de volgende gevonden:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xf86AutoConfig: Primary PCI is 1:0:0
> 
> Running "/usr/bin/getconfig -X 60802000 -I /etc/X11,/usr/X11R6/etc/X11,/usr/lib/modules,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/getconfig -v 0x10$
> ...

 

Het lijkt alsof de belangrike configuratie bestanden zijn verwijdert   :Wink:   In iederee gevaal , als ik xfce4 weer verwijder door emerge unmerge xfce4  en dan als ik hem weer wil opstarten dan start hij hem ook op, dus hij deinstalliert hem niet helemaal.  :Sad:  . Nou mijn vraag is eigenlijk hoe kan ervoor zorgen dat ik een schoone PC heb. Ik wil het even alle oudere configuratie bestanden verwijderen zowel kde en xfce4, en vervolgens opnieuw installieren zonder einige error.

En ik wil ook van die melding af:

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: kde-base/kdeedu-meta-3.4.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kde-meta

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kde-meta

Ik heb het geprobeer om die pakketen van kde te unmasken, maar dat lukt mij nog steeds niet.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Can enyone help?

 :Surprised:   :Surprised: Last edited by Azerix on Thu Jan 26, 2006 7:25 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## BlackEdder

De invalid atom dingen hebben hier niks mee te maken. De xfce4 ebuild is een meta ebuild die er alleen voor zorgt dat alle xfce4 packages worden geinstalleerd. Als je hem dus unmerged unmerged ie alleen deze meta ebuild die eigenlijk niks doet. Hij emerged niet de geinstalleerde xfce4 packages. Daarom ook als je hem her-emerged ziet ie dat alle onderdelen al geinstalleerd zijn en doet ie verder dus niks.

----------

## Azerix

Klopt, de invalid atom heeft me niks mee te maken. Dat probleem heb ik al opgelost door de regel te verwijderen in /etc/portage/package.unmask.

Maar hoe zit dat met kde en xfce4 ? ik wil ze helemaal van PC uninstallen en verwijderen en vervolgens opneiuw installieren.

----------

## BlackEdder

kde:

```
equery list kde-base/ | grep kde | xargs emerge --unmerge --pretend
```

Remove the pretend once you checked the list

xfce4:

```
equery list xfce-base/ | grep xf | xargs emerge --unmerge --pretend
```

Remove the pretend once you checked the list

Edit: Various mistakes

----------

## Azerix

Hehe ,   :Smile:   nu verwijdert hij hem well, eindelijk   :Razz:    . Maar hoe komt dat dat niet verijderd door uit te voeren emerge unmerge kde?

----------

## BlackEdder

Omdat kde dus een meta packages is. Op het moment heeft portage nog geen reverse dependency checking. Bv

Stel we hebben package A dat depend op package B. Als je nu package A emerged dan haalt ie meteen package B ook binnen. Als je nu package A unmerged dan blijft package B staan ookal heb je dat niet meer nodig. Dit is omdat er ook een package C kan zijn dat op package B depend, je kan dus niet zonder meer package B weghalen.

Package kde is dus gewoon een ebuild die depend op alle verschillende kde packages, dus als je kde emerged dan emerged ie alle aparte kde packages (omdat kde daarop depend), maar als je kde nu unmerged unmerged ie niet alle kde packages.

----------

## Azerix

Oohh zo   :Surprised:   , dus zo werkt het eingelijk,  eindelijk van die probleem af  :Razz: 

Weer wat geleerd, voor de volgende keer als ik zelfde problemen krijg met andere software die meta packages zijn.  :Wink: 

Dankje well

----------

## koenderoo

Help het dan niet als je emerge laat scannen op overbodige pakketten?

Dan zou je je systeem toch kunnen opschonen van overbodige pakketten waaronder dan alle dependencies van KDE?

Of werkt dat niet op die manier?

----------

## BlackEdder

Ja je kan ook alle overbodige dingen weghalen met emerge depclean, dit kan alleen soms gevaarlijk zijn, vooral als je use flags hebt verandert etc. De goede manier om dat te doen is:

```
emerge --newuse world

emerge depclean -p

emerge depclean

revdep-rebuild -p

revdep-rebuild
```

Dubbel check de output (hij wil nog weleens dhcpcd deinstalleren, omdat die vroeger in de system pacakges zat en nu niet meer). Voordat je dit doet kan je nog even de world file (/var/lib/portage/world) editten en alle packages die je wil deinstalleren eruit gooien.

----------

## Azerix

Ik heb het nog een probleem met emerge, ik wil ethereal installieren, maar ik krijg error 404.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-analyzer/ethereal-0.10.11 to /
> ...

 

Ik heb in ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/ gekeken, en versie 11 is niet meer beschikbaar, alleen

0.10.13 en 14, ik denk ik moet mijn systeem update , zo dat ie de nieuwste versie pakt   :Confused:   Moet ik mijn systeem updaten zo wel ? of weer een andere commando opgeven om te installieren   :Surprised:   ?

----------

## koenderoo

De makkelijkste weg is inderdaad een emerge sync draaien.

De moeilijkere weg is het zoeken op internet of je nog ergens een versie 11 kunt bemachtigen. Deze dan handmatig in /usr/portage/distfiles zetten. Emerge kijkt daar altijd eerst voor het begint te downloaden.

----------

## Azerix

Ik heb het ooit geprobeerd om ebuild voor mailscanner te platsen en het ging niet makkelijk, maar is emerge sync veilig?   :Surprised: 

----------

## koenderoo

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ooit je systeem geupdated????

Ik zou het maar gewoon proberen. Zal je verassen hoe ver je systeem achterloopt bij de huidige stand der techniek.

emerge sync vertaald zich als emerge synchronize. Het update je portage tree zodat het weet wat er te krijgen is in de wereld. Daarna even 

```
emerge -Dup system 

en 

emerge -Dup world 

en 

etc-update 
```

uitvoeren en je systeem werkt weer met de nieuwste pakketjes.

----------

## Azerix

Nee , dit is voor het eerst keer dat ik mijn systeem update   :Very Happy: 

Maar ik kreeg naar emerge syn het volgende bericht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Updating Portage cache:   90%!!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> 
> !!! This is a bug, please report it. (virtual/libintl-0)
> ...

 

Ik weet niet of het normaal is omdat bericht te krijgen, maar in iederee gevaal paar paketten zijn geupdate.

----------

## koenderoo

check eens emerge -Dup system en kijk of daar portage tussen staat. Dan kun je die namelijk beter als eerste even updaten door emerge -Du portage. Vervolgens opnieuw emerge sync uitvoeren. Dit kun je in principe ongelimiteerd doen. De meeste sync servers blokken je overigens als je dit meer dan 10 keer per uur doet  :Razz: 

De foutmelding is niet goed, maar aangezien je met een nog relatief oud systeem van portage lijkt te werken kan deze bug al zijn opgelost.

----------

## Azerix

Ik krijg nog steeds de zelfde bericht. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Updating Portage cache: 90%!!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> 
> !!! This is a bug, please report it. (virtual/libintl-0) 
> ...

 

Maar ik ben toch door gaan met installatie van kde, Ik had emerge kde-meta uitgevoerd, maar hij is opgegeven moment gestopt en kree de volgende error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In file included from opener.cpp:72:
> 
> /usr/include/linux/if_ppp.h:90: error: use of enum `NPmode' without previous
> ...

 

Ik denk dat het heeft temaken met updaten van systeem.   :Confused:   Of er is iets dat blokeert hem om die pakketen te installieren. Want als ik deze opdracht geef emerge --pretend kde | less om te zien wat ie allemaal installiert, zo te zien er zijn paar paketten die worden geblokeert

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kget-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3)
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdnssd-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3)
> ...

 

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Q-collective

Probeer eens kde 3.5.0? Werkt prima hierzo.

----------

## Azerix

Maar om naar KDE 3.5 te upgraden, ik moet wel eerst KDE geinstalleerd hebben, anders kan ik niet upgraden en als ik emerge kde-base -p uitvoer, dan pakt hij automatisch 3.4 . Ik heb geen 3.5 in de portage tree, denk ik.  :Confused: 

----------

## BlackEdder

je moet kde-meta gebruiken. Kde probeert de monolithic build te bouwen, terwijl je ze te zien al hoop pakketen van de gesplitste ebuild hebt geinstalleerd

----------

## Azerix

doe ik ook, ik geef deze opdracht emerge kde-meta  :Confused:   Hij installeert hem niet helemaal, hij stopt en ik krijg een error :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In file included from opener.cpp:72:
> 
> /usr/include/linux/if_ppp.h:90: error: use of enum `NPmode' without previous
> ...

 

----------

## Q-collective

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> Maar om naar KDE 3.5 te upgraden, ik moet wel eerst KDE geinstalleerd hebben, anders kan ik niet upgraden en als ik emerge kde-base -p uitvoer, dan pakt hij automatisch 3.4 . Ik heb geen 3.5 in de portage tree, denk ik. 

 

Uhm, je moet kde 3.5 even unmasken.

----------

## Azerix

Ik doe het volgens de handleiding, ik voer deze opdrachten:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> echo "=kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.0" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> echo "kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.0" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> 

 

en als ik vervolgens emerge -u kde-meta uitvoer, dan pakt hij zo en zo kde-base/kde-meta-3.4.3.  kan het zijn dat de systeem is niet goed geupdate?

 :Confused: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> Ik doe het volgens de handleiding, ik voer deze opdrachten:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> echo "=kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.0" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
> ...

 

1. de tweede echo heb je fout, je vergeet een =

2. kde meta bestaat uit zo'n ~300 pakketjes, waarvan kde-meta zelf dus alleen maar een meta ebuild is.

Dit is de lijst, copy-paste hem in je package.keywords en dat komt verder wel goed.

----------

## Azerix

Ok , nu pakt hij 3.5.0 versie, alleen ik hoop dat ik niet de zelfde error krijg toen die 3.4 installerde

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In file included from opener.cpp:72: 
> 
> /usr/include/linux/if_ppp.h:90: error: use of enum `NPmode' without previous 
> ...

 

Dat ie eene pakket niet wou installeren

----------

## Q-collective

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> Ok , nu pakt hij 3.5.0 versie, alleen ik hoop dat ik niet de zelfde error krijg toen die 3.4 installerde
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Blablabla
> ...

 

Probeer eens kppp 3.5.0?

----------

## Azerix

Ik krijg nu het zelfde error met dev-db/mysql 4.1.14   :Confused:  emerge -u kde-meta Wrom installert hij mysql, is helemaal niet nodig. Ik heb wel apache, php, mysql allang en die gebruik ik ook. En staat zelfs ook niet in de lijst emerge --pretend kde-meta | less

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies  .. ...done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4
> ...

 

Ik ben het opnieuw begonnen , deze keer heb ik emerge kde-meta commando opgegeven, ik weet niet of het verschill uitmakt.    :Wink: 

----------

## Azerix

Weer een error, deze keer wilt hij kde-base/kghostview-3.5.0 niet installeren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kghostview-3.5.0 to /
> ...

 

ik heb virtual/ghostscript geinstallerd app-text/ghostscript-esp-7.07.1-r8 vervolgens probeer ik te emergen kde-base/kghostview-3.5.0 nog steeds de zelfde error.

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  2 dagen beizig met installeren van KDE en nog steeds de zelfde foutmeldingen. Heeft het mischien te maken systeem, is die niet goed geupgrade? emerge sync?

----------

## Q-collective

 *error wrote:*   

> !!! Please reemerge virtual/ghostscript with USE="X".

 

Dat gedaan?

----------

## Azerix

Toen ik die foutmelding kreeg, had ik gelijk gecontrollerd of virtual/ghostscript heb, door emerge unmerge  virtual/ghostscript -p 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Couldn't find virtual/ghostscript to unmerge.
> 
> >>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.
> ...

 

Vervolgens heb ik het toch geinstallerd virtual/ghostscript , versie app-text/ghostscript-esp-7.07.1-r8 pakt ie automatisch . En dan probeer kde-meta installeren , maar  krij nog steeds zefde error en ook als probeer kde-base/kghostview-3.5.0 appart te installeren nog steeds de zelfde foutmelding. 

Maar wat word bedoelt met USE="X".  ?   :Confused: 

----------

## koenderoo

Die USE slaat op de instellingen waar je Gentoo mee kunt "tweaken". Ze zijn eigenlijk een van de kernpunten van Gentoo die je dan ook zult moeten instellen. Zonder ben je eigenlijk weer een standaard linux systeem aan het bouwen dat overal goed voor is.

Je stelt deze USE flags in in /etc/make.conf. Kijk voor die tijd even in /etc/make.conf.example voor uiteraard het voorbeeld. Je kunt ook de /etc/make.conf.example kopieren naar make.conf, maar maak dan eerst even een reserve kopie van de oude make.conf om op terug te kunnen vallen.

Je kunt overigens ook de USE flags tijdelijk instellen door te emergen op de volgende manier:

```
 USE "X" emerge [pakketnaam] 
```

Voor de uitgebreide manual over USE flags (lezen!!): 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## Q-collective

Een Gentoo user die niks over USE weet is zoiets als een onderwijzer die analfabeet is: je kunt je afvragen waarvoor je het dan doet.

Serieus, je draait al sinds december 2004 Gentoo (nouja, of je moet een half jaar eerder zijn ingeschreven op dit forum ofzo) en hoort nu pas over USE?

----------

## Azerix

 *Quote:*   

> Een Gentoo user die niks over USE weet is zoiets als een onderwijzer die analfabeet is: je kunt je afvragen waarvoor je het dan doet. 
> 
> Serieus, je draait al sinds december 2004 Gentoo (nouja, of je moet een half jaar eerder zijn ingeschreven op dit forum ofzo) en hoort nu pas over USE?

 

LOL, ik weet wat USE flags zijn, die gebruik ik ook, ik heb in /etc/make.conf allang aangepast, toen begonnen was met gentoo. Daar gaat het niet om. Ik weet alleen niet welke commando moet ik gebruike voor installeren. Dit ismijn /etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built$
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Einige wat ik weet emerge  en emerge unmerge. Maar qua linux, gebruik alleen als webserver en verder niks. Meestal als ik tijd hou ik me beizig met Gentoo.

----------

## koenderoo

Als je dan weet hoe het zit met USE dan blijft mijn post over:

 *Quote:*   

> Je kunt overigens ook de USE flags tijdelijk instellen door te emergen op de volgende manier: 
> 
> Code: 
> 
>  USE "X" emerge [pakketnaam]  
> ...

 

----------

## Azerix

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Als je dan weet hoe het zit met USE dan blijft mijn post over:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Je kunt overigens ook de USE flags tijdelijk instellen door te emergen op de volgende manier: 
> 
> Code: 
> ...

 

Je bent namelijk vergeten de = teken te platsen, ik heb het uitgevoerd:

 USE="X" emerge virtual/ghostscript

En het werkt wel, thanks   :Smile:   . Alleen hoop dat ik verder geen problemen krijg. Eigenlijk moet ik mijn systeem vaker updaten.

----------

## Q-collective

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> Eigenlijk moet ik mijn systeem vaker updaten.

 

Nee, echt?  :Wink: 

Maar even tussen haakjes, inline USE flags gebruiken zoals je dat hebt gedaan is geen beste methode en wordt afgeraden (ik meen mij ook te herinneren dat het ook eruit gaat in een toekomstige versie van portage), aangezien een simpele "emerge world -N" de boel weer compleet overhoop haalt.

Je kunt beter package.use gebruiken mocht je een (of meerdere) specifieke USE flags op een bepaalt pakketje willen uitvoeren:

```
echo "categorie/pakket use use1 use2 use3" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## Azerix

Nou de installatie is verder wel goed gegaan, na de installatie ben ik ingelogd als normale user(niet asl root). Vandaag probeer ik het openieuw inloggen met zelfde gebruiekrsnaam en wachtwoord, alleen ik kan niet meer inloggen en krijg ook geen errors. Normale gesproken als je verkeerde wachtwoord invult of gebruikersnaam dan krijg je een bericht van Faild login. 

Maar dit is een totale andere probleem, hij probeerd wel in loggen maar het keert terug naar de login menu. Ik kies wel voor de juiste sessie oohr en ook juiste versie van KDE. in de log files zie ik geen errors

Dit is log van Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
> 
> AUDIT: Sat Jan 28 00:01:19 2006: 7556 X: client 2 rejected from local host
> ...

 

Ik heb wel een error gevonden in xdm.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Changing kdmrc in /usr/kde/3.5
> 
> Changing kdmrc in /usr
> ...

 

Het lijkt alsof de configuratie bestand van kdm is verwijdert?   :Confused: 

Ik kon gisteren normaal kunnen opstarten kdm en kde en ik kon ook normal mee werken, ik had ook mijn profiel aangepast, bureablad, menu, achtergrond. En vandaag heb ik opeens probleem met opstraten van kde.   :Sad:   In mijn /etc/rc.conf heb juiste instelligen staan

/etc/rc.conf

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

XSESSION="kde-3.5.0"

Ik heb het ook gevonden dat ik heb alle oude instelligen van xfce4, themes, iconnnen en cetera die ik ooit had gebruikt nog steeds in het systeem.

door uit te voeren revdep-rebuild -p om te kijken naar gebroken pakketten

Heeft dat probleem te maken met die oude troep van xfce4 mischien?   :Question:   KDM heb ik ook opnieuw geinstallerd, maar geen resultaat.

----------

## BlackEdder

Kan je wel gewoon inloggen in een console (ctrl+alt+f1-4)?

----------

## Azerix

Jah , wel , in consoel kan ik inlogen als root en ook als normale gebruiker. Ik wil best wel depclean uitvoeren, zo dat ie gronding de overbodige pakketen van het systeem weghalt, maar dat durf ik niet te doen.  :Sad: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> Jah , wel , in consoel kan ik inlogen als root en ook als normale gebruiker. Ik wil best wel depclean uitvoeren, zo dat ie gronding de overbodige pakketen van het systeem weghalt, maar dat durf ik niet te doen. 

 

Depclean is meestal niet zo gevaarlijk, doe wel eerst even een emerge depclean -p om te zien wat hij weg wilt halen! (pas zeker even op met dingen als gcc, glibc, python, etc) Mocht het systeem achteraf nog gaan zeiken over missing libs, dan remerge je het pakketje even wat zeikt en lost dat het vaak wel op.

Maar even over je inlog probleem: geen idee wat hier het probleem van zou kunnen zijn. Ik dacht eerst iets in de trand van pam ofzo, maar via console inloggen lukt blijkbaar wel...

Probeer kdm nog eens te remergen?

Lukt inloggen met een andere DM wel? (xdm, gdm, entrance, slim)

----------

## Azerix

 *Quote:*   

> Lukt inloggen met een andere DM wel? (xdm, gdm, entrance, slim)

 

Met xdm lukt ook niet, heb ik bijna het zelfde probleem , xdm hangt namelijk na het inloggen. Ik heb alleen maar xdm en kdm, verder geen andere Desktop Managers.

Wat mij nog opgevallen is,  ik kan KDM niet opdefault platsen rc-update add kdm default Ik krijg een aantwoord :

 * /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/kdm not found; aborting En in etc/init.d/ zie ik geen kdm staan. Dat hoort toch niet zo te zijn, een configuratie bestan van kdm moet toch in /etc/init.d/ zijn    :Question: 

Maar qwa overbodige bestanden, ik denk daar heeft wel te maken met het inlog probleem met KDM en XDM. Want na installatie heb wel kunnen opstarten en ik kreeg de profiel van xfce4 die ik ooit had gebruikt, dus dat was zo en zo al fout. 

Als ik emerge-depclean -p uitvoer dan krijg een waarschuving een error bug   :Sad:  :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *** WARNING *** : DEPCLEAN CAN  SERIOUSLY  IMPAIR YOUR SYSTEM. USE CAUTION.
> 
> *** WARNING *** : (Cancel: CONTROL-C) -- ALWAYS VERIFY ALL PACKAGES IN THE
> ...

 

 :Confused: 

----------

## Azerix

Ik heb de oorzak van mijn probleem met kdm gevonden bij deze HOWTO http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml . Bij deze regel word het genoemd:

3. Caveats/Common Problems

'emerge -u world' wants to install xorg-x11 6.x

 en helemaal onder word het uitgelegd over de meeste komende problemen na het updaten van systeem emerge -u world en een er van is dat gdm/kdm niet functioneren.

Eingelijk na het systeem update mijn hele gentoo PC is beitije naar de klote   :Wink:  en vandaar ok die error als ik wil bepaalde pakketen installeren of als ik emerge depclean wil uitvoeren

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! This is a bug, please report it. (virtual/libintl-0)

 

----------

